# Cutler Hammer CH breaker type question



## erroneous (Oct 3, 2014)

Ran some new circuits to a booked-out Cutler Hammer CH panel and when I tried today to install my CH tandem breakers today I was surprised that the didn't fit. It appears as though there are at least a few variations of CH breakers. The panel has a small steel strip running in between the 2 rows of breakers and appears to function as a bolt-in mechanism for the main (in spaces 1+3). The panels breakers all have a notch molded in the plastic between the handle and the stab-on portion that connects to the bus as seen on the breaker to the left in my attached photo. My tandem breaker is more like the one to the right.

What to do? Has anyone seen tandems with the notch to fit my customer's panel and if so, what do they call this type of breaker (the labels on both styles are the same "CH...")?

Cheers!


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

In the C-H "classic" panels, twins only fit in some panels & as w/ any CTL type only in certain spots, if you look at the photo below they fit in the lower part, they just flop around in any other position.

Edit: The bar was used in early 1960's C-H panels, there are 2-one way screws holding it in place, I just remove them as modern breakers do not fit w/ it in place & they never were listed for the use of twin breakers, I was PO'ed when they (C-H) came out w/ them.


----------



## erroneous (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks, Norcal. Yes, early '60's vintage seems about right and it does have the one-way screws, in fact. My concern now has to do with the panel likely (or from your experience, definitely) not being listed for use with tandems. My best bet would probably be removing the bar to install a 2-pole 60 (100 MBP) to feed a small sub panel for the new circuits. The customer won't be thrilled with this proposition but, it is what it is. 

By the time we are into all this, he'd be better off with a panel change. Better installation and a bit more money for my kid's college fund


----------

